# New guy from N.C.



## Jipow (Feb 8, 2013)

New guy from North Carolina. Been thinking about bees for a few years and my step father started keeping bees in wv last year, go, why not. No bees yet, but our local bee association is having a beginning beekeeping clas next month and I plan on going.

Edit to say, I'm reading other topics trying to learn, but will be grateful for any pointers/tips, etc.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I find Michael Bush's beekeeping site very useful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Jipow (Feb 8, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> I find Michael Bush's beekeeping site very useful:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


O yea, found link to that site a few days ago, veerrrryyyy interesting. Learning a lot.
Thanks!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome J!


----------



## GuyDurden (Jan 16, 2013)

Howdy neighbor!

Fellow NC beek here. I started a class at the end of Jan, and it ends in a week or two. They are very helpful, and the association members are eager to help newbeeks. Hope you enjoy it!

I plan to start this year after a few years reading as well. Good luck to you! Whereabouts in NC if you don't mind? Piedmont/triad here.



Jipow said:


> New guy from North Carolina. Been thinking about bees for a few years and my step father started keeping bees in wv last year, go, why not. No bees yet, but our local bee association is having a beginning beekeeping clas next month and I plan on going.
> 
> Edit to say, I'm reading other topics trying to learn, but will be grateful for any pointers/tips, etc.


----------



## millerdrr (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome!

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/


----------



## Jipow (Feb 8, 2013)

GuyDurden said:


> Howdy neighbor!
> 
> Fellow NC beek here. I started a class at the end of Jan, and it ends in a week or two. They are very helpful, and the association members are eager to help newbeeks. Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I plan to start this year after a few years reading as well. Good luck to you! Whereabouts in NC if you don't mind? Piedmont/triad here.


Hey, thanks for the welcome. I live in Franklin county, so not very far from you.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

